# HWY 99 in CA...?



## January020102 (Feb 3, 2007)

I will be driving my RV from Houston to Seattle in May and want to avoid the L.A. area. Should I go from I-10 West at San Bernardino and head North on 15 to Bastow where I can get on 68 which will take me to 99. I can head north from there and pick up I-5 in Sacramento. Any advice or comments. Thanks a lot!
Jann


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

If you want to have some fun and see some interesting scenery, try US 95 out of Yuma, AZ and follow it to I-84 just above Boise, ID, or jump off in Reno, NV and take US 395 up to Oregon and then take US 20 into Albany Oregon.  Garranteed to avoid big City traffic once you clear Las Vegas. :evil: That's what RV'ing is all about.  The scenic byways.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

We drove I 10 through Phoenix to Blythe, CA.  Big mistake.  Next time I'll get off at Casa Grande and take I 8 to Gila Bend.  Then 85 up to Buckeye where it rejoins I 10.  I 10 West to Blythe, then Hwy 95 up to Needles.  I 40 West to Barstow, then Hwy 58 through Mojave, up through Tehachapie Pass on to Bakersfield.  I 99 to Sacramento is almost like the interstate....
DL's routing may be more interesting...


----------



## January020102 (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

Are you saying Phonnix was bad to drive through? That did not occur to me!
Yes, DL's would be fun but I am pressed for time (have to make it in 5 days) and since this is my very first time in my new RV do not want hilly terraire when I can avoid it!
Thanks for your input! I have my map here and am checking it our now...
Jann


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

I 10 through downtown phoenix was a nightmare when I drove it.  Lot's of construction and heavy traffic.  A friend advised to take the Gila cut-off, and I should have listened.  
The weather in May should be ideal.  I 40 around Flagstaff can have ice and snow in early April, but by staying on I-10, you should be OK.  I-10 is the low altitude route.  We're retired military and stay on military bases whenever possible.  Sorry I can't help much with RV parks.  Except Balmorhea State Park on I-10 is very nice, but it's 550 miles from Houston and that may exceed your first days drive.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

On second thought and after checking the map, Seattle is 2450 miles from Houston and Balmorhea may be just right for the first night's stop.  ...
Good Sam routing takes you up I-35 to Salina, Ks, then West to Denver.  From Denver North to Cheyenne then West on I-80.  That is more mountainous than I-10 to Calif.


----------



## hertig (Feb 5, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

Time of day/other events is a big factor for going through Phoenix on I10.  I usually am going from Tucson to Flagstaff or vice versa, so don't have any experiance with the western part of the city, but the eastern and central parts aren't bad 2 times out of 3.  That 3rd time is a killer, though   

Check the stats for I8.  I've never been there, but I seem to recall various people claiming things like 'endless desert', 'heat problems' and 'mountainous'.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 5, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

Phoenix is not too bad.  Not anything like L.A. traffic.  I would take US 95 from Blythe to Needles, CA and then take the 58 cutoff to 99 up to !-5 just below Sacramento.  It would probably be faster than trying to go through L.A.


----------



## January020102 (Feb 5, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

OK. Is the 58 cutoff a highway? And how does 99 compare with I-5 time-wise? Is it stop and go through little towns?
Thank you all for your help! I get my RV (van conversion)  this week and am sure I'll be back here for a lot more advice!
Jann


----------



## utmtman (Feb 5, 2007)

Re: HWY 99 in CA...?

From Cheyenne west is more down hill than it is up hill.   You will have to hit some nasty mountains thru calif.  And for traffic and scenery I would go via colorado, wyoming, idaho and so on over the arizona and californias any day of the week.


----------

